

Apple: Walled Garden is to Keep Porn Out - ugh
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/04/08/apple-the-iphone-wal.html

======
ugh
I find this particular defense to be utterly ridiculous. It’s the classic
“Won’t somebody please think of the children?” trope. The iPhone already has
parental controls. You already can deactivate the App store as well as iTunes
there. Just add another switch for unapproved third party apps, heck, turn it
on by default if you want to.

~~~
smallblacksun
It doesn't even make sense because you can always just go on the internet to
find porn.

~~~
ugh
Mentioning one gaping hole in the logic of that statement seemed to be enough
to completely dismantle it :)

(The web part you mentioned is actually the frightening part of the whole
thing. If they really wanted to carry their stance here to the logical
conclusion they would have to filter the web or shut it out completely. I
don’t think that’s what they plan or even want to do, it’s just a crappy and
illogical statement Jobs formulated there. Why did Jobs say it? It seems just
dumb.)

